# Mathews v Gethin, Galahad v Mundaby , Stiverne v Arreola RBR



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Olympia card about to start on BN...

Signing in..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

TOMMY LANGFORD vs. ALISTAIR WARREN* - 19:05
*6 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Middleweight Contest

JOE COSTELLO vs. YOUSEF AL HAMIDI* - 19:30
*4 X 3 Minute Rounds Lightweight Contest

TERRY FLANAGAN vs. YORDAN VASILEV* - 19:55
*8 X 3 Minute Rounds Lightweight Contest

JACK CATTERALL vs. KRYSTOF SZOT* - 20:35
*8 X 3 Minute Rounds International Light-Welterweight Contest

THOMAS STALKER vs. RYAN HARDY *- 21:15
*8 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Welterweight Contest

CHRIS EUBANK JNR vs. ROBERT SWIERZBINSKI* - 21:55
*8 X 3 Minute Rounds Middleweight Contest

MARTIN GETHIN vs. DERRY MATHEWS* - 22:25
*THE BRITISH LIGHTWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP 
12 X 3 Minute Rounds

ADRIAN GONZALEZ vs. ANDY HARRIS* - Follow On
*6 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Featherweight Contest

MATTY FAGAN vs. ISMAIL ANWAR* - Follow On
*6 X 3 Minute Rounds Lightweight Contest

CIARAN McVARNOCK vs. HARVEY HEMSLEY* - Follow On
*4 X 3 Minute Rounds Featherweight Contest


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This card is going to take a couple of hours to warm up if the fights go to form.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

What a terrible card. Flanagan's opponent is embarrassing.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Alastair warren is better than his record suggests,this could be ok.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Pretty good first round that


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Not a bad start this. Langford looks limited..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> TOMMY LANGFORD vs. ALISTAIR WARREN* - 19:05
> *6 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Middleweight Contest
> 
> JOE COSTELLO vs. YOUSEF AL HAMIDI* - 19:30
> ...


:good


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Warrens got the beating of him here..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Langford could gas a bit if he isn't in great nick.

Lots of unneccessary movement from him and the bout is set a very high pace,which he can't slow down.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bit of nerves from Langford I think.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Warren can land that left hook every time. Just doesnt believe in himself..


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Warren is still well in this. Langford looks tired


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ref gonna stop this due to the cut z


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

To be fair Langford does box really nicely at times,this fight will do him the world of good.this is why you should push a prospect.

Called off.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Fuck thats a grim cut. Could almost see his eyeball then


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Horrible cut


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

50-46 points for Langford.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Langford beat Callum smith and Anthony fowler in the ams.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Joe Costello is meant to be warrens real coup amongst his new signings.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

:OOOO Huge!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Costello stopped El hamidi and looked very sharp doing it.

He looks set for the pros.much like Mitchell smith did.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Costello stopped El hamidi and looked very sharp doing it.
> 
> He looks set for the pros.much like Mitchell smith did.


Punch which stopped the fight was illegal.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I think the first one was the one that did the damage. 2nd was a glancing blow


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

A lot of boxers rate Langford 

Never seen Costello but looks decent


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Costello can look forward to undercard slots under Frankie Gavin.

Another lightweight to look out for.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Punch which stopped the fight was illegal.


no it wasnt


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rambo said:


> no it wasnt


It wasn't was it,it was on the top of the head.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rambo said:


> no it wasnt


Punches on the back of the head are illegal.
Yes the opponent ducked too low still doesnt mean the punch was legal.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> It wasn't was it,it was on the top of the head.


Not really.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Not really.


Really moot point you are making.firstly it wasn't on the back of the head,but let's say it was.

What would you do?


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Punches on the back of the head are illegal.
> Yes the opponent ducked too low still doesnt mean the punch was legal.


only deliberate punches are, the punch was thrown at the same time he ducked. it was unfortunate for the kid, but not illeagal


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

First two fights were decent enough. Good shot from Costello


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Who the fuck is this guy Flanagans fighting?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Any idea what time the Stiverne Vs Arreola fight is on??


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Flannigan walking over his bleach haired opponent,activity is good since warren signed him.

He can't complain about facing a journeyman as he choose to let Matthews get first shot at gethin.

Shit fight,but next time we will see flannigan it will be in a British title fight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Any idea what time the Stiverne Vs Arreola fight is on??


2am.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Heard 2 am


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

One to watch said:


> 2am.


Thank you.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Flannigan beats both Derry and Gethin handily.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Flannigan v gethin/Matthews confirmed for July 26th.

Fury v chisora
Saunders v blandamura
Liam smith v mansouri
Gethin/Matthews v flannigan

Wow,that's a good card.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Ormond beats Flanagan and Gethin. Yeah I said it


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Flannigan beats both Derry and Gethin handily.


Ormond beats all three :deal


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Flannigan v gethin/Matthews confirmed for July 26th.
> 
> Fury v chisora
> Saunders v blandamura
> ...


Outstanding card, would prefer to see a few of them fights headlining there own show though as Frank doesn't put on all that many cards.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Fury likely to be on live on ch5 tonight? It doesnt start till 10!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Ormond beats all three :deal


You could be right, I think Flannigan has a higher ceiling then Ormond but right now it would be very interesting. Would Tel handle the pressure is the big question?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> You could be right, I think Flannigan has a higher ceiling then Ormond but right now it would be very interesting. Would Tel handle the pressure is the big question?


Stylistically it's a wet dream. Couldn't fail to disappoint.

Ormond's win over Matthews is probably the best win either of them have. Makes so much sense, but can see why they want to go after the British


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Catterall looking very calm and assured here.

Warrens plan is clearly to nab any non GB amateurs and make them his future headliners.

Bj Saunders
Butler
Brad Saunders
Liam smith 
Satchell 
Flannigan
Mitch smith
Costello

Look the cream of the crop,frank playing the long game.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Caterill looking good offensively but he could see Szot's crude punches coming back and he just stood there, maybe he just doesn't respect Szots power


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Might not be the best card but its moving along at a good pace


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It's almost too easy for catterall.maybe szots activity is coming back to bite him on the ass.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Catterall got caught with pretty much every shot Szot threw in that round, lucky for him Szot has shocking technique and can't deliver a punch properly, he can't punch for shit.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a few bob Matthews by stoppage tonight and fancy Arreola to do a job on Stiverne.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Even John Rawling is talking about wilder and zelenoff.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Co commentator is a bit shite.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

JohnH said:


> Co commentator is a bit shite.


That's Stevie Bellend, he's awful. Just tries to crack jokes.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Shocking card. And the only decent fight isn't on till half 10 :sad5


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This is why Gaynor didnt KO Szot @BoxingAnalyst


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> That's Stevie Bellend, he's awful. Just tries to crack jokes.


Yeah I agree with this.

I don't mind bell,but he is so laid back he is virtually horizontal.not ideal for a commentator.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I think this could be one too many wars for Matthews tonight. Gethin KO at 4/1 is tempting me



Ishy said:


> Shocking card. And the only decent fight isn't on till half 10 :sad5


I don't think it's been too bad so far


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> I think this could be one too many wars for Matthews tonight. Gethin KO at 4/1 is tempting me
> 
> I don't think it's been too bad so far


id be more interested in UD than KO


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> That's Stevie Bellend, he's awful. Just tries to crack jokes.


Thanks. He's god awful.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

is Stiverne v Arreola on UK TV or is it a stream job tonight?.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> This is why Gaynor didnt KO Szot @BoxingAnalyst


:lol: I know he's a tough bastard but regardless, any massive puncher will waste him


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

shenmue said:


> is Stiverne v Arreola on UK TV or is it a stream job tonight?.


Boxnation.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I think this could be one too many wars for Matthews tonight. Gethin KO at 4/1 is tempting me
> 
> I don't think it's been too bad so far


Everytime I think Derry is finished he comes back with a good performance, Derry on points for me.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Fury likely to be on live on ch5 tonight? It doesnt start till 10!


Possibly, maybe a non-live float. I would expect the Galahad fight to go 12 though so I don't know. :conf


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Stalker looked a LOT better last time out. Ive gone for a Ko tonight..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Stalker looked a LOT better last time out. Ive gone for a Ko tonight..


But he was still pushed hard.

I don't mind stalker,he isn't anything special but now he is 8 rounders his free flowing style will make for good fights.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Everytime I think Derry is finished he comes back with a good performance, Derry on points for me.


Yeah I've written him off a couple of times too.

Major mistake turning the Mitchell fight down in hindsight


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> But he was still pushed hard.
> 
> I don't mind stalker,he isn't anything special but now he is 8 rounders his free flowing style will make for good fights.


I might have been thinking of the fight before that lol


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Hardy looks a complete tool to be honestly.playacting but being caught.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

JohnH said:


> Boxnation.


For some reason i thought Boxnation didn't have this, good news. Thanks.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

stalker taking in alot of air - interesting.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Happy with my ko bet here. Hes hurting him a lot...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Stalkers looking good,but it's almost ridicolous how low his hands are.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

shenmue said:


> For some reason i thought Boxnation didn't have this, good news. Thanks.


You're welcome. :thumbsup

http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-matches/bermane-stiverne-v-chris-arreola/


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Stalkers looking good,but it's almost ridicolous how low his hands are.


Hope they don't out him in with a puncher any time soon


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

His hands are way too low 

But he seems too be adopting a more pro style now


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Stalkers looking good,but it's almost ridicolous how low his hands are.


I always compared him to a really shit Sergio Martinez..


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Never really been that impressed with Stalker to be honest. Once he moves up, he's going to get found out I feel.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Never seen anyone speak as much in the corner as Ryan Hardy lol


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Wrong thread.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I always compared him to a really shit Sergio Martinez..


The only time you will ever compare Stalker to Sexy Sergio but yes i agree ha.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Never seen anyone speak as much in the corner as Ryan Hardy lol


I Thought exactly the same :lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I missed stalkers last fight but its saying something that this is probably the best I have seen him.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

JohnH said:


> Never really been that impressed with Stalker to be honest. Once he moves up, he's going to get found out I feel.


He's shit. His saving grace is he can still make 140, if he had to move up to welter he wouldn't even make English title level.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Doesnt look like im getting my ko. Oh well


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Quite a decent little fight to be fair.

As with Callum cooper,stalker is the class in the ring but can get dragged into some engaging action.because stalker never holds or spoils,his fights are actually entertaining,when he first appeared for matchroom it seemed he would be torture to watch.not the case it seems.

As for the division,it ain't great domestically.match him with Dave Ryan over 10 rounds.if he wins that then he will be considered a contender in the domestic division.

And stalker and Bradley Saunders won't ever fight each other.


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

What's the chances of dirty Derry and Barry Galahad fights clashing? Poor old Fred guna get banjoed tonight


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Eubank Jnr has left his boots in the hotel.so we get a floater.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Eubank Jnr has left his boots in the hotel.so we get a floater.


:lol: atsch


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Twit.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Arnie farnell trained ciaran mcarnark or something like that.

4x3s.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Just looking at these two Hemsley looks like he could get a pasting here


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Why do journeyman always have the shittest tattoos?


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

How much longer until Hughie fights?


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Stalker looks ok when he's boxing at distance in the southpaw stance, but he has this habit of squaring up, like he's forgotten how to box, and looks bad at times. He doesn't keep his chin tucked in either...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rawling and bell describing farnells emphasis on technique for about half a round.cut to the corner and Arnie gives ciaran his wise words of advice 'see,I told you he was wank'

:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Channel 5 card is embarrassing, how on earth has Fat Mick still got a contract with channel 5?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Apparently Eubank Jnr will face Kerry hope on the fury/chisora undercard.

Drip feeding this card?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

eubank looking good

needs to step up now


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Wonder if Seb will turn over soon after his early exit in the ABA's.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

How's it going guys? I'm busy watching Eurovision, the fucking norks on the two Polish singers!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

That eubank jr fight was gash. Flicked over for kid...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Not my favourite Eubank Jnr performance.

I want the posturing to stop,be your own man.

At least he has new ring entrance music,that's a start.he is a very exciting powerful and strong fighter.lets see him stop Dicking about.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

eubank not finishing him off on purpose

im done with that, time for galahad


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Tuned in to Galahad.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Erm. Why is there a big black line across the top half of the screen on ch5?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Galahad's opponent looks tiny,


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Like how much Mundraby is hanging his chin out, that can't end badly...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Kid looks shit hot nowadays. Miles better from a year ago..


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

John Rawling is just a disgrace.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Aussie lad seems troubled when kid lands clean.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Kid looks shit hot nowadays. Miles better from a year ago..


He certainly does look better but he's yet to fight a fighter on the level of Jazza Dickens so it's hard to gauge.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Kid looks shit hot nowadays. Miles better from a year ago..


he doesnt leave the gym i hear

fully dedicated


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Knocked him down 7 times in what was a bit of a farce in the end.

I can't be bothered to stay up and watch the headliner now,Eubanks fault.ill catch up with it all in the morning.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Eubank will learn so, so much from that. Amazing fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What the fuck...drums being played in between rounds fffs.


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

Audacity of the Boxnation pundits slagging the fight off saying it did nothing for them, and that Eubank would learn nothing. Do they watch 90% of their output?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bit of a mismatch this on c5 hopefully Matthews-Gethin will be decent on boxnation


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Fury Hughes Spoiler



Spoiler



Fury points 79-74


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Has Seb Eubank turned pro yet? Heard he was going to make the switch last year...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Galahad is a joy to watch when he's in a rhythm, beautiful combinations, just looks so natural.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Eubank jr was coming across ok for a few mins but then seemed to get back into character.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

ha the only person who could beat Eubank jr is Ward :lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Barry in FULL RINSE mode here... Masterclass...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Eubank is so funny. He is beating up journeyman but talks like a world champ. His ego might be the biggest in boxing.
But well he has some talent but hard to tell against this opposition.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

How long before the "I schooled Carl Froch in sparring" story?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Terrible opponent for Galahad, why the fuck wasn't he defending his European title?


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Hughie won 79-74 according to Twitter. Why wasn't it shown???? I could give a damn about these two midgets.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What time is Derry-Gethin lads?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

UnleashtheFURY said:


> Hughie won 79-74 according to Twitter. Why wasn't it shown???? I could give a damn about these two midgets.


they will show it after this


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

UnleashtheFURY said:


> Hughie won 79-74 according to Twitter. Why wasn't it shown???? I could give a damn about these two midgets.


Itll be shown now... Thats why i put it in spoilers about 3 posts ago :/


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What time is Derry-Gethin lads?


on in about 5 mins mate


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Terrible opponent for Galahad, why the fuck wasn't he defending his European title?


wanted to win the commonwealth i guess

i saw footage of his opponent and he actually looked decent from what i saw

galahad was just too much for him and he looked to have lost confidence quick


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

UnleashtheFURY said:


> Hughie won 79-74 according to Twitter. Why wasn't it shown???? I could give a damn about these two midgets.


:verysad


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Oh well... Sorry. Not like it matters at this point in his career, he's pretty much expected to win these fights.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Mick reckons Barry is the best Super Bantam in the country !


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Why does Mick always look like he's had the hottest curry going?


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Why does Mick always look like he's had the hottest curry going?


Because he probably has...



BoltonTerrier said:


> Mick reckons Barry is the best Super Bantam in the country !


And Fury-Pajkic was the heavyweight Hagler-Hearns. Mick's bullshit is an art form...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Why does Mick always look like he's had the hottest curry going?


Cos he probably has the fat lovable cunt...


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Fucking hell, Hughie really needs to sort out that acne. Wouldn't dare get in a clinch with him. :barf


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Mick reckons Barry is the best Super Bantam in the country !


Frampton takes him out early, Quigg grinds him down IMO.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Cos he probably has the fat lovable cunt...


Great minds :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Cos he probably has the fat lovable cunt...


:lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Great minds :lol:


:cheers


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

WAR DERRY!!!


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Because he probably has had several.
> 
> And Fury-Pajkic was the heavyweight Hagler-Hearns. Mick's bullshit is an art form...


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

UnleashtheFURY said:


> Hughie won 79-74 according to Twitter. Why wasn't it shown???? I could give a damn about these two midgets.


Cheers for the spoiler. -_-


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Hughie must be roiding or something, Jesus. That shit ain't natural.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Derry boxing nicely here. That jab is solid when he uses it..


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Take it the black chic ringside got a free ticket?


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Fury got lepracy?


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Haye's at the Stiverne-Arreola fight tonight. Officially there to support his pal BJ Flores but I'm sure it'll spark even more rumours of a come back


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Lovely left hook from Derry..


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Danny said:


> Hughie must be roiding or something, Jesus. That shit ain't natural.


The fight before this his back started bleeding uke :rofl


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Derry bossing it 4-1


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Has Martin Gethin had his eyelines tattooed?


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Danny said:


> Hughie must be roiding or something, Jesus. That shit ain't natural.


He's 19 dude.....


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Bajingo(e) said:


> The fight before this his back started bleeding uke :rofl


its bleeding again


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight this, Derry will stop him I think


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Best ive seen Derry box this. Unless he gets involved in an unnecessary slugfest hes got this...


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

this co commentator is a knob


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Hughie is awful.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Bajingo(e) said:


> The fight before this his back started bleeding uke :rofl


I know the Matt Greer one. :lol: Shit was grim.



UnleashtheFURY said:


> He's 19 dude.....


I know but have you ever known anybody with acne that bad? It should be clearing up at 19 also.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Gethin comes back into it. But surely Derry wins. Id say by 2 rounds..


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Really cagey fight.... Hughie has a lot of work that needs to be done, but he's only 19.... He's got plenty of time. Still unsure about his future, but he's one of the best YOUNG prospects in the heavyweight division.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd like to see Derry get an eliminator against someone like Diaz or Quintero


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Gethin way to one paced in this fight,the Derry Matthews story goes on


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Danny said:


> I know the Matt Greer one. :lol: Shit was grim.
> 
> I know but have you ever known anybody with acne that bad? It should be clearing up at 19 also.


Some people just have really bad acne, it's not always an indication of steroid use. Also Hughie physically looks as far from a roid user as one can get :lol:


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking Burdis :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

wow those scores were odd,the mc had a mare


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Worst MC'ing ive ever heard that...

SPLIT decision win for Derry....


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Split decision? Fuck off!!!
At least the right guy won it though.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Burdis is utterly pathetic, how embarrassing.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

dkos said:


> Fucking Burdis :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Sad thing is people sleep on the streets of this country because they've lost jobs yet this Burdiss somehow clings onto this gig when he's awful, Obviously he's doing this as a side job but my word he should be paying us and Frank to listen to him. I'm sure you could get a homeless guy and he'd do it better then Burdiss..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

was it a split decision or did the announcer just fuck up


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> was it a split decision or did the announcer just fuck up


Ive nfi.TRUST Burdis...


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

It's not even laughable how bad Burdiss and McDonald are these days.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Just watching Fury back. Not impressive


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

God, i love Carl Frampton's accent. And i appreciate it even more now after just having listened to Derry Mathews talk (whom i'm a big fan of too btw).


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

What happened in Cameron v Reed?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Sad thing is people sleep on the streets of this country because they've lost jobs yet this Burdiss somehow clings onto this gig when he's awful, Obviously he's doing this as a side job but my word he should be paying us and Frank to listen to him. I'm sure you could get a homeless guy and he'd do it better then Burdiss..


I've always felt Mike Goodhall was a great announcer who should be getting these jobs instead of useless twats like Burdis.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Here's what i wrote on a betting site about the Arreola/Stiverne fight.



> The first fight was definitely a one sided affair. Stiverne controlled most of the action after the 3rd round and won a clear decision.
> What many experts fail to understand when breaking down the rematch, however, is that the complexion of the first fight changed completely after Chris got caught with a huge right hand at the end of the 3rd round. That one punch not only dropped Arreola, but also forced him to fight the remaining 9 rounds with a badly broken nose...inhibiting his breathing and making him overly tentative in the process.
> Chris clearly won the first 2 rounds before the injury and actually had his moments later in the fight WHEN HE COULD BARELY BREATHE.
> Arreola will simply avoid falling asleep at the end of rounds and do what he did at the beginning of the first fight... stay in the middle of the ring, establish the jab and set traps to land that chopping right hand of his.
> Chris Arreola has been on the big stage before(Klitschko, Adamek) so nerves are unlikely to be a factor. I definitely see him feeding off his home crowd, staying disciplined and getting the job done.


Prediction - Arreola on pts.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> I've always felt Mike Goodhall was a great announcer who should be getting these jobs instead of useless twats like Burdis.


Yeah Mike is a good announcer although nowadays he does the weigh ins and also erects the rings for shows so he's pretty busy and old so sadly we got mugs like Burdiss who take a living away from other guys who are better.

When i first saw him i was like ''that's Kev, Kev and Bev Kev..:sad5 must be doing it for a one off charity thing''. 5 years later the punk is still mascarading around as a MC..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Stiverne looked to be falling apart mentally in the presser. He went from quiet to extremely agitated and angry within minutes for no reason at all a little like Chisora today. 

Last time out he did a good job and he's a tough fighter to fight because he's a small heavy with a compact style and quick and powerful hands but i saw things last time that Chris could exploit and i damn well hope he does because after that rant on Thursday i want him to head back to Haiti with only a belt to hold his trousers up. 

Arreola go get that green belt brah :deal.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Atlas. :happy


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Yay, ESPN commentary!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ugas looks a big unit!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Both guys hurt in the first, although Imam more noticeably right at the end of the round.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Good round.

Shame it's only 8 rds.

Good shot by Ugas.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

17x17 :-(


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

dkos said:


> Fucking Burdis :lol:





Ashedward said:


> wow those scores were odd,the mc had a mare





BoltonTerrier said:


> Worst MC'ing ive ever heard that...
> 
> SPLIT decision win for Derry....





ScouseLad said:


> Burdis is utterly pathetic, how embarrassing.





Mandanda said:


> Sad thing is people sleep on the streets of this country because they've lost jobs yet this Burdiss somehow clings onto this gig when he's awful, Obviously he's doing this as a side job but my word he should be paying us and Frank to listen to him. I'm sure you could get a homeless guy and he'd do it better then Burdiss..





BoltonTerrier said:


> Ive nfi.TRUST Burdis...





safc1990 said:


> It's not even laughable how bad Burdiss and McDonald are these days.


Bring back the Golden Boy...


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

58-56 Imam


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

didnt todd grisham used to be the backstage reporter on wwe raw?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Dan Rafael looks in shape....


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

78-74 Imam

Decent performance from Imam, showed he is more than just a puncher. One to keep an eye on.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Good comeback from Imam.

All him from Rd 4 >


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha, has anyone seen this shite with Magic Mark? :lol:






Skip to 18:00.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I like the bluntness from Atlas :lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> I've always felt Mike Goodhall was a great announcer who should be getting these jobs instead of useless twats like Burdis.


Mike was top class back in the day, he always did the announcing for Brian Peter's shows over here and always could get the crowd going.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Have predicted Stiverne to win this but I would really like it if Arreola wins. Badly need a heavyweight champion with some personality again.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> didnt todd grisham used to be the backstage reporter on wwe raw?


:lol: Yeah


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

War Arreola!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Here we gan.

Hopefully Arreola can make it a fight this time.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

:lol:Took about 5 seconds for Teddy Atlas to remind me of Fight Night!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Living up to expectations!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Arreola looked hurt at the end of the round, though he still might have won it.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Huge end to the round. :ibutt


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Teddy Atlas is glorious.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Good round for Arreola. The way these two give up the centre of the ring is strange though. They are happy to just walk back, lean on the ropes and soak up needless shots. At least Stiverne is good on the inside though, Arreola is awful so he needs to stay well away from the ropes.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

1-1. Stiverne covering up well largely in the first and countering well off the ropes and landing the cleaner shots, Arreola putting on smarter sustained pressure in the 2nd and opening Stiverne's defence up a bit more.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This looks to be a really fun fight. Not a jab/grab session.

"Arreola wants to eat" :lol:

Atlas fucking bringing hype.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck off with this table setting shite Teddy, it got old on fight night:lol:


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Good scrap this.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Great round for Arreola, looks motivated, bring it home lad!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That was a great finish from Arreola. I loved that grin on his face when he knew he hurt Stiverne. Very good round.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

A British ref would have stopped the fight just now after that arreola onslaught.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

WAR ARREOLA :ibutt


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> This looks to be a really fun fight. Not a jab/grab session.
> *
> "Arreola wants to eat" :lol:*
> 
> Atlas fucking bringing hype.


Pun of the century


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Wow, great fight this so far! More action in 3 rounds than I've seen in any HW title fight for the last few years. :lol: 2-1 Arreola.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

That nod and smile and final onslaught has broken Stiverne..

Chris jab is the key here. He just needs to be careful when he trades in short range. 

This is his to win. Cracking fight..


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope Arreola wins this for Mexico tbh.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This is ace. WTF did i pick stiverne?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> That nod and smile and final onslaught has broken Stiverne..
> 
> *Chris jab is the key here. *He just needs to be careful when he trades in short range.
> 
> This is his to win. Cracking fight..


Yep. Continually backing him up and opening up his gloves with the double jab and finding a home for that right hand behind it.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Atlas bringing it all out tonight. Food, plates, water in the basement, lights on in the attic :lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Arreola looks like a taller/fatter version of peter Andre tonight


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Atlas :lol:

Excellent fight. Can't Wlad just fuck off so we can get all these mid tier HW's scrap it out.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Hope Arreola wins this for Mexico tbh.


A Mexican heavyweight champion, especially if he wins the title on ESPN, is big for boxing. I was hyping Stiverne years ago and even though my fondness of him waned after the Austin farce, I still like him but I really hope Arreola wins. It'd be a great boost for boxing.

Quieter round but one for Arreola.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

3-1 Arreola. Surprised how smart he's being here, doing the things he needed to do in the first fight, up the work rate, hit the body, and stick behind the jab and double-up on it to push Stiverne back in position for him to set up the right hand.

I thought Stiverne would be the smarter fighter in there, but he's getting punished back to the ropes continuously and then trying to trade with Arreola off the ropes, where he's still enjoying some success but he's getting pushed back there and opened up before hand.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Atlas :lol:
> 
> Excellent fight. Can't Wlad just fuck off so we can get all these mid tier HW's scrap it out.


Yeah. The Klitschko's time is over imo. I don't know if anyone can beat them, but there's so many exciting heavyweights and heavyweight fights out there.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jack said:


> A Mexican heavyweight champion, especially if he wins the title on ESPN, is big for boxing. I was hyping Stiverne years ago and even though my fondness of him waned after the Austin farce, I still like him but I really hope Arreola wins. It'd be a great boost for boxing.
> 
> Quieter round but one for Arreola.


I count this as a legitimate boxing world champion too. Vitali dropped his belt and this is vacant, it's not like Povetkin getting Wlad's scraps or a regular belt.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wish Arreola would drop to the body more and bank it a bit. Could burn himself out soon.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Stiverne just isn't throwing enough. Totally wrong game plan.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, Arreola looks to be starting to feel the pace but he's well ahead on the cards so far. I think he's won every round so far, although I can see why people would score the first to Stiverne because of the big shot at the end of the round. I haven't seen a replay of that though, so I don't know whether Arreola was hurt or just off balance.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I'd like to see Stiverne be more committed with the jab here and try and get on the front foot, he's just being pushed back to the ropes and resorting on soaking up Arreola's onslaughts and trying to land huge counters in the midst of exchanges, dangerous plan and he's getting outworked because of it.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

what a fight

boxnation got teddy atlas?

he always pumps up the fight with his great phrases

hes on a roll tonight


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh shit son it could be over


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I gave Stiverne the first but Arreola every round since.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Stiverne is a MONSTER.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Kaboooooom stiverneeeee


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Fuck sake :-(


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking hell, explosive anyways!


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

He's done.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

He's fucked man.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ref had a shocker. Was giving Arreola all the help he could.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucking nailed him. Had Arreola ahead as well, was really impressed with him up until that. Well done Stiverne though, finally we have a new world heavyweight champion not named Klitschko.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

A sad ending, thought Stiverne banking on counters was a strange strategy since Arreola got chin but that paid off in the end.

Don't think he stands a chance really against Klitschko.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Didn't wanna be cliché but Teddy's right, Stiverne just has the power that can change a fight, more importantly the technique, he's a quality puncher, the biggest threat to Wlad in the division at the moment by far IMO.

Far sorry for Chris though.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Great respect by Arreola.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

does boxnation have teddy atlas?

u guys missed out on his great commentary and phrases


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Didn't even look like a particularly big shot, just in the worst possible place.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Excellent refereeing, by the way. He did a great job.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Not really a huge threat offense wise to Wlad, who's too long and uses his height too good for Stiverne to reach him consistently


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Weird glancing blow on the temple. Gutted for Arreola. He fought a good fight before that.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Fuuuuuuck! What a shot!

FWIW my card up to the 6th was as follows:

1 Stiverne
2 Arreola
3 Arreola
4 Arreola
5 Stiverne (close)

Arreola was in the fight and doing well but that temple shot ruined him.

I thought it would be the left hook that would catch up to Arreola, got caught a few times when squared up.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Blimey Bunce ''his mum could be slinging em' out now''. Why? just why?.......


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

He timed Arreola's jab and saw a lazy one and let go. Stiverne is a tough guy to fight because he's quick and heavy handed but the jab knocks him off balance because he brings the back leg forward and also steps back with front leg. 

You've got to disarm his offensive threat by moving around him and keeping punches short and compact or long and precise but Arreola although jabbing well enough was coming in straight and was to close to right hand. 

Looking forward to seeing Stiverne vs Wilder. Stiverne could make very quick work of him. Especially based on his display vs The Russian Concussion this week :yep..


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Hope Stiverne - Wilder gets made now, can see Wilder getting chopped up with sharp counters, especially if he's still throwing wide shots, but if Stiverne goes slow and just covers up like he did tonight Wilder seems to have the power to break through his guard.

Really interesting fight.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Michael said:


> Not really a huge threat offense wise to Wlad, who's too long and uses his height too good for Stiverne to reach him consistently


This is true; Stiverne moves his head and rolls punches better than most and counters well but he isn't necessarily able to mix both of those and transcend his defence to offence quickly enough, his countering is more revolved around doing so whilst upright in the middle of mid-range or inside exchanges, I haven't really seen him be able to counter quicker off a slip or roll which is where he'd have his best chance of catching Wlad, by the time he's rolled a shot and come up to load up a counter Wlad will already have established his range or leant on him.

However with no good HW pressure fighters around and nobody able to touch Wlad on boxing terms, it's clear the only possible way he's going to get beaten is getting one-banged by either Stiverne or Wilder.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Whatever happens from now on I think the only way we see a Klitschko fighting for the WBC is if Vitali makes a comeback and the WBC install him as the mandatory like they did vs Peter. 

If Stiverne keeps the belt after fighting Wilder there's no way Don King will relinquish his claim by feeding him to Wlad.

If Wilder beats Stiverne there's no way GoldenBoy/Haymon? put him straight into a Wlad fight.

As much as I want to see Wlad unify the WBC, you have to admit there are some real interesting fights out there if the title stays out of his hands.


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Michael said:


> Not really a huge threat offense wise to Wlad, who's too long and uses his height too good for Stiverne to reach him consistently


Wlad is very good at using his feet to control range.

I think Arreola would be the tougher match up for Wlad, relentless aggression and for a short while atleast I think Areolla could walk through some of his shots. Wlad is both rangey and cautious enough to not get caught up in a Stiverne trap.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

The boxer I was most impressed with today was Joe Costello, one of the most impressive debuts I've seen


----------

